# 3 Notch Loop Plus 1



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I had a rare few days to myself. I wanted to go camping up in the White Mountains but people had obligations and couldn't make it so I went up for a few days by myself. There is something to be said for doing what you want when you want to do it.  I've been eyeing riding the Kanc for some time. This was my oppurtunity. So the plan was to camp out near the town of Lincoln at the Hancock Camp Ground. 5 miles in to the Kanc. Id come back through town and ride clockwise back to base camp. Here's my route. http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/99709583 Initially I was going to go around Bear Notch Road but after eating my lunch at the base of it I decided I must go over it. Sure the mileage would be less but the climbing would be more. I amassed 4675ft of climbing elevation. Over and through 3 Notches and up one hell of a long and steep mountain road and a nice run back to camp. I arrived Monday late afternoon and set up camp, read some and went to bed for an early wake up call. I opted for freezed dried coffee instead of dealing with the coffee grinds this time. Some nice instant French Roast Coffee at 6am was surprisingly palatable. I was going to leave at 7 but my new found freedom kept me an extra hour. It was nice to catch up on my Tom Clancy book and enjoy the views, a second cup of coffee and chirping birds. Finally, off I went, cruising down through Lincoln and taking a right in to Woodstock Center, where the next 7 miles would be some incline in elevation and right on to the Franconia Notch Bike Trail. A beautifult bike trail through the woods. Nice...no cars. :thumbsup:  I felt good. There were a few steep spots but I motored over them and was enjoying the views of the mountains, cliffs and streams. There seemed to be even more oxygen in the air with all the trees and foliage,.​


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Crawford Notch*

the Franconia Notch Bike Trail dropped me out on to the Daniel Webster Highway, which was terrible. After a mile or so the road was being paved. Even though I had a 6 foot lane of old asphalt that wasn't being repaved, the main road that was being repaved for approximately the next 7 miles had tar that was kicked up from vehicles and thrown to the sides of the road, where it stuck to my tires. I must have stopped half a dozen times to wipe of all the tar that was sticking to my tires. Arg. What a nuisance. It was so nice to leave it behind me and get on to rt302 and head towards Crawford Notch. I pulled in to the Twin Mt General Store and refilled my water bottles and hit 302. Nice shoulders and scenery. Some nice climbing and some awesome 13% grade downhills. I met the train as it crested the Notch. Gave me inspiration to climb Bear Notch Road.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Bear Notch Road*

after 52 miles I came in to Bartlett and stopped off at the General Store there and was happy to see the sandwich counter, where a nice gentleman made me a great chicken sandwich. Thank You sandwichman. It was so nice out I took my food over to the town gazebo which was right across the street from one side of Bear Notch Road.While eating my food I contemplated whether I should stick to my initial plan and go around the mountains and ride the river flats or do some climbing. It would add 20 miles but be relatively flat. I was feeling pretty good so I opted for the 4 mile climb up and over Bear Notch, which would drop me on to the Kancamangus Highway and a straight shot back to base camp and a trip of 80 instead of the 100 I planned. I wanted the solo century but I also wanted the climb. I opted for the climb. "Luv them hills"
The climb up Bear Notch Road was great. What a nice road to ride on. I think maybe 5 cars passed me the whole 4 miles to the top. It was a skinny road set in the trees and it was nice to ride through the tree covered smooth road and up up up I spun.  Finally over with a nice cruise down to the Swift River and on to the Kanc. After 5 miles the next 5 pointed up to the top of Mt Kancamangus where I basically fell apart and hit the wall. Yup, one mountain to many. I just had a hard time pedalling up that last dang mountain. It was a brutal display of riding I must say. I'd go up to the next corner and it would keep going up. The next corner. More elevation. What a mind bender. No signs and since it was a new road I had no idea what it was like. Finally I made it and almost didnt take the pic of the Pass sign I was so disgusted. But the downhill run in all the way back to camp was so sweet. I was cruising for many miles at 25+mph and sometimes faster. Throw in a couple of hair bending turns at full speed and the last climb was mostly forgotten.


----------



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

I did the same loop non-stop a couple years ago. I mis-judged the mileage and ran out of water once I hit the Kancamagus. I was REALLY hurting until the downhill into Linclon. The ice cream shop in town made a lot of money that day...


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*River Resting*

after finishing up the ride and grabbing a cold drink I had to go in the local swimming hole. Just what the doctor ordered. Sitting in the pools and letting all the visual stimulation sink in was great. I was pretty fried and the water made me feel so much better. Cooling me down and letting my wits come back to me. The river was awesome with its natural jaccuzzis. I even found out where the Yellow Swallowtails hangout. I had my camera out when I saw one butterfly go around a tree and I followed it in the hope of geting a good pic of it. As I went around the tree I saw about 15 swallowtails and 15 of these back and purple butterflies all grouped together, sitting on some wet and soft moss and wood. It looked like they were drinking from it. Cool stuff nature is.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome! Plan to crank the kanc from Lincoln and back by summers end. I may also end up going up alone to do it, can't take a real vacation and it's tough to tell the fam I'm ridding off for 4 hours and just wait around for me till I get back when where only up for a wknd. Wife has a girls/kids vacation planed mid August , if I dont get it in by then I'm thinking I'll go up alone the wknd they leave.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Good luck with your plans. I hope you can do it. The scenery is beautiful. I understand that it's a big chunk of time to take when your with the family. You could get up at the crack of dawn and start riding while they sleep in for a few hours, then chill out at the pool or river and enjoy the rapids to await their gladiator. HAHA That usually works. 
Post it up when ur going. Maybe I can ride it again to. I need some payback on that mountain.


----------



## MDEN (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup.. My plan was to ride it early, leave the hotel
In Lincoln 5:30am ish and be back by 9-10.. 
Im thinking if we haven't been up for a long wknd by mid August
When the wife and kids are going on a mommys only
Vacation I will go up alone and ride.. I may actually
Feel less guilty doing it that way but I don't 
Know.. I just want to ride it lol..

Only other decision is which bike to take my supersix
Or litespeed.. Pretty found of the litespeed at the
Moment.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Great report... thanks for sharing. Did the exact same ride with 2 friends a few years back. Now I want to go back and do it again.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Litespeed is looking good. It gets my vote for a long ride like this.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great report, great pics.:thumbsup: I haven't been out there since 1994, this report really make me want to take a trip (from Albany,NY area).


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Definately do it.  You won't be disappointed. It's really nice out there. PM me and I'll tell you about some cool spots if you don't know about them already. haha we should get an RBR gathering together and do a big loop out there.


----------

